# How do you..



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Take the Houge like grips off of a S&W 686 Plus revolver. It is a round butt finger grooved grip with no screws.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I thought the Hogues had the grip screw at the bottom, which is why they extend so far below the frame. Is there a little slot at the bottom that would give access to a hidden screw?


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I have about 6 sets of Hogues and they all have a screw in the bottom.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mr Bill they all have the hole in the bottom or their not Hogue.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

They are Houge like. Same kind of rubber with finger grooves. No screw at the bottom, the frame is completly visible.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10001&storeId=10001&productId=14796&langId=-1&isFirearm=Y


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Just a random thought....maybe ask S&W? :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are probably Hogue Bantam grips; the sides are gently spread apart, and then they snap over the grip frame from the bottom/front. If they were bought separately, they should have come with a small plastic "tool" to aid in removal. The tool is shaped like two plastic wedges fastened together with a spacer. To use it, you start the tips of the wedges under the edge of each grip near the bottom/rear of the grip, and gently push it in until it spreads the sides of the grips far enough to clear the locator pin on the frame; then you can slip them off forward and downward.

If lieu of the tool, the instructions state you can use a couple of credit cards under each side of the grip, and use them to gently spread the grips far enough to get them over the locator pin.

I'll see if I can find my copy of the instructions and post them.



Great grips, by the way; I love mine.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's what the Bantam grips look like, with the tool on the right edge of the packaging:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

THANKS DJ. i WILL GIVE THAT A TRY.


----------

